# SUPERMARINE ATTACKER



## Ron Handgraaf (Oct 14, 2007)

A taildragger jet fighter that was operated from the aircraft carriers of the British Royal Navy in the late fourties and early fifties.

Regards

Ron

Supermarine Attacker


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks Ron! Another gem!!!


----------

